# RWS



## mikro98948 (Jan 5, 2009)

I recived my new panther and shot at some cans at about 20 yards and was pretty good.Then a bunch of starling arrived and I hit one in tree with
out a scope at about 35 yards. I have 5 30 year old pumps but i think I will love this new Springer[/b]


----------

